# Personal protection training for dogs in North Kent



## busterpetcare (Apr 15, 2012)

Have anyone came across with personal protection training for dogs somewhere in Kent (possibly in Chatham area)? What are the prices?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

For what reason? Are you looking at the sort of protection work for working trials or for your own use? The laws are very strict on the keeping of guard dogs. The dog's temperament also has to be very good if you are considering using it as a guard dog.

PS I think Stephen Bulled is in N Kent but don't have any contact details.


----------



## busterpetcare (Apr 15, 2012)

Just was thinking to train my dog to protect me while on walks, but maybe martial arts for me would be better


----------



## busterpetcare (Apr 15, 2012)

That is quite close to me, so thanks for advice. In general, do you think it is good to train a dog this way?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there some reason you think you are likely to be attacked whilst on a walk (more than anyone else for example)?

If you are looking for such services I would suggest you go onto a forum devoted to these sort of activities.

Personal Protection Dog UK Home or

Protection K9 UK - Login


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

busterpetcare said:


> That is quite close to me, so thanks for advice. In general, do you think it is good to train a dog this way?


Not unless you have a stable, confident dogs and you have the skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience to handle such a dog.

Also remember the "reasonable force" caveat in any form of self defence!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just as a safety thing I taught Jaz first to bark on command and then adapted it to barking when I make a quiet 'tss' sort of noise. Out walking one tss under my breath and she was on full alert, ears up, and a growly noise followed by barking if I did it again. Great for late night walks going past people (groups of loitering teenagers etc). They didn't know she was expecting a biscuit for her efforts and nothing else!  Worked a treat!


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Iwould think very seriously with regards to this sort of training,the training is very expensive and you must attend regular continuation training sessions.once your dog has under gone the initial training indefinately should something go wrong and your dog does injure someone you must be able to prove this continuation training.
If something goes wrong and your dog protects you and bites someone or you use your dog as a "weapon"or put someone in fear you are liable to a prison sentence( new laws come into place in august allowing court to issue heftier prison sentences) fine and your dog destroyed.
Many dogs have a natural instinct to protect whether it be only a bark or a growl.
By law if your dog under goes this type of training is governed by the dangerous dogs act they must be muzzled in a public place and under control at all times,if you allow someone else to handle your dog and an incident occures you will also be held responsible whether you were there or not.it is a massive mine field and you are governed by so many laws and regulations once your dog under goes this type of training


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

delca1 said:


> Just as a safety thing I taught Jaz first to bark on command and then adapted it to barking when I make a quiet 'tss' sort of noise. Out walking one tss under my breath and she was on full alert, ears up, and a growly noise followed by barking if I did it again. Great for late night walks going past people (groups of loitering teenagers etc). They didn't know she was expecting a biscuit for her efforts and nothing else!  Worked a treat!


I agree this would be a much safer option it very of putting for people being barked at by a dog.Busterpetcare

What breed do you have?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ever expanding said:


> *By law if your dog under goes this type of training is governed by the dangerous dogs act they must be muzzled in a public place* and under control at all times,if you allow someone else to handle your dog and an incident occures you will also be held responsible whether you were there or not.it is a massive mine field and you are governed by so many laws and regulations once your dog under goes this type of training


I do not know where you got this information but it is completely incorrect. No dog that has undergone bitework training has to be muzzled in a public place.

Neither does it have anything to do with the DDA.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

ever expanding said:


> I agree this would be a much safer option it very of putting for people being barked at by a dog.Busterpetcare
> 
> What breed do you have?


German shepherd. 
The downside I suppose was that I leave in a big village and _most_ of the teenagers 'loitering' were always the same ones or knew me when my kids were little so they would chat and play with Jaz. It was good when I couldn't see who I was approaching though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

busterpetcare said:


> Just was thinking to train my dog to protect me while on walks, but maybe martial arts for me would be better





busterpetcare said:


> That is quite close to me, so thanks for advice. In general, do you think it is good to train a dog this way?


If youre worried about your safety to the point that you think you need to teach your dog to attack people, perhaps you might want to change your walking route?

I think bite SPORT training is awesome. But unless you are military or police, I think asking your pet companion to also be your weapon is cowardly. Sorry, but thats how I feel. So yes, perhaps martial arts for you is a better idea.

That said, part of the reason we have danes is because of the protection they offer our children when the children are out on the property exploring. However the main protection the dogs do is to simply act as a deterrent.

Any alert, decent sized dog is going to be a significant deterrent to most criminally minded. 
The training required for personal protection is *very* involved if done right, and requires a rock-solid temperament. I dont know about there, but here there are far more charlatan trainers who will happily take your money for shoddy training that is more likely to ruin your dog and turn him in to a liability than train him in anything useful. The good PP trainers are few and far between, and dont tend to waste their time on pet owners who havent already proven their dedication to training.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I do not know where you got this information but it is completely incorrect. No dog that has undergone bitework training has to be muzzled in a public place.
> 
> Neither does it have anything to do with the DDA.


Unfortunately we are all governed by DDA pet, working or sporting dogs and it does say that the dog must be under control at all times (all dogs)
As for the muzzling in a public place my ref was to should the dog bite someone and it get to prosicution stage within a court this would be the best case and that( should have read muzzled in a public place should they end up in court).hope this clarifies my typo should have been in the other paragraph.so yes you were quite right where it ended up that did show up in a bad in correct way and obviously assume (op was talking with regards of going to an accredited trainer) and undertaking a certified course no trainer or instuctor will put there name or training towards anyone who says they want to train there dog for protection whilst walking there dog within public areas but as you pointed out yourself Not unless you have a stable, confident dogs and you have the skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience to handle such a dog.(qualified trainer and continuation training)

Also remember the "reasonable force" caveat in any form of self defence! 
This is a PET dog people within working dog areas handlers have for years been trying to get away from the "teeth on a leash " mentality and have "socially exceptable dogs"Which i know IS possible my point was to point out the down side should something go wrong many many people dont realise how much is involved and the serious after math should god forbid something bad happen


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ever expanding said:


> Unfortunately we are all governed by DDA pet, working or sporting dogs and it does say that the dog must be under control at all times (all dogs)
> 
> *Yes, I am well aware of ALL the laws that apply to dogs in the UK thank you, hence why I challenged your erroneous statements about muzzling and PPD being PARTICULARLY subject to any laws over and above any other dogs.*
> 
> ...


When posting about legalities it is always best to post the actual facts to avoid any confusion. 

And of course not to undermine your own credibility.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

ever expanding said:


> Unfortunately we are all governed by DDA pet, working or sporting dogs and it does say that the dog must be under control at all times (all dogs)
> As for the muzzling in a public place my ref was to should the dog bite someone and it get to prosicution stage within a court this would be the best case and that( should have read muzzled in a public place should they end up in court).hope this clarifies my typo should have been in the other paragraph.so yes you were quite right where it ended up that did show up in a bad in correct way and obviously assume (op was talking with regards of going to an accredited trainer) and undertaking a certified course no trainer or instuctor will put there name or training towards anyone who says they want to train there dog for protection whilst walking there dog within public areas but as you pointed out yourself Not unless you have a stable, confident dogs and you have the skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience to handle such a dog.(qualified trainer and continuation training)
> 
> Also remember the "reasonable force" caveat in any form of self defence!
> This is a PET dog people within working dog areas handlers have for years been trying to get away from the "teeth on a leash " mentality and have "socially exceptable dogs"Which i know IS possible my point was to point out the down side should something go wrong many many people dont realise how much is involved and the serious after math should god forbid something bad happen


I dont know what the laws in the UK are, but why would a properly trained protection dog need a muzzle in public?


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Because there are so many dogs badly trained by idiots?

I live in the City of Whitehorse area in Melbourne and if I own a dog that was trained to attack or guard I'm required to declare it and it may be declared a Dangerous Dog. If it is, muzzling it is a small part of the requirements...

Councils decide if a dog is dangerous/menacing/restricted breed and the laws controlling a declared dog are federal (and draconian).

Failure to declare that you have dog trained to guard/attack is fine. If the dog behaves you'll get away with it but if the dog bites or menaces someone the fines are spectacular. If it p*sses the neighbours off they may well "dob", too.


----------

